# Near Atlanta, Georgia



## gadgetgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello from Snellville..  I am a long time cooker, part time chef/sous chef/second cook/grill man/smoker driver that just loves to fiddle with outdoor and indoor cooking. I bought my first Weber 22 1/2" in 1967 or so and have been a charcoal-only outdoor cook since that time.  I have a handful of grills and smokers and a bunch of thermometers, draft controllers, and hardware to make my life easier. I cook with a LIVE radio cooking show at the Big Green Egg headquarters in Tucker, Georgia about once a month and do food and beer photography for several local and regional magazines and food papers. I use a BGE a lot, but also have a handful of Weber grills that get rolled out when the occasion demands their use.  I do a lot of my close, quick steak grilling on a Weber Go-Anywhere charcoal grill that is perfect for just my wife and I and our meals.  I moderate a huge foodie board here in Atlanta, and attempt to attend the social and Schmoozing events that are held by our lively food related community, breweries, and restaurants.  I post way too many pictures on Flickr. 

I fish when I am not cooking in Lake Lanier, Lake Russell, Lake Oconee, Jackson Lake, Lake Allatoona, West Point Lake, and anywhere else I can tow my Triton with a ramp and fish.

I bake bread and pizza often on my BGE and do some neighborhood classes when I get the energy on breadmaking and BBQ.

I am a proud member of the Snellville Beer Society, and a Viet Nam Veteran. 
My eyes are blue.

.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome, sounds like you have info to share and I believe you will be able to provide a wealth of knowledge to this site.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, Gadget...welcome to SMF.  Your resume is quite impressive, I am sure you will have quite a bit to offer us here.  I personally would like to pick your brain sometime about the pizza's and breadmaking.

Anyway...enjoy your time here, take lots of pics for us.  Maybe post a link to your flickr page so we can take a gander at some of your work.

Once again, welcome to the best smoking site on the net!!!  You are going to fit right in.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

You can go on to Flickr (sign in with your Yahoo signon and password) and do a search for GadgetGeek (hit the little box that says Person). .or...


Click on the GREEN  For my picture sets

.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link...Those are some great pics.  I didnt get through all of them, but I certainly will.  The flatbreads look delicious, and The hog butchering pics were interesting.  The look on the little girls face in the background of the steaming hog guts pic is priceless.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just bought a meat pump similar to the one in your brisket pics.  How do you like it?  and which needle do you use for various applications.  I got 2 needles, one with a beveled end and the other a blunt end with several holes along the needle shaft.


----------



## richtee (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL... Now THAT'S an intro!  Welcome once again to SMF Gadget. We'll all addicted to Q as well  :{)

See ya round!


----------



## gadgetgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

I spent quite a bit of time editing to find those good FACE pictures, I musta taken 400 pictures that day.  The one kid in another shot, has the knife but the guy doing the butchering wasn't sure he wanted the kid in there. The kid finally got to take a couple cuts and went away with bloody hands, and face and nostrils full of innards steam.  What a hoot.

I almost always use the beveled end one (mine has one hole up the side of the needle)...  I am NOT a proponent of internal brining/injecting, but do have a couple neat garlic/"I-can't-believe-it's-butter, injections that I do in pork, sometimes I poach a bit of Habanero or other chili in the ICBIB and then inject it.. I use the ICBIB 'cause it still flows pretty well at room temperature, and has a ton of water in it.

We probably should be in a different forum talking about this huh?

Moderator please move us to the proper thread and we will keep hashing this.. LOL


.


----------



## richtee (Mar 27, 2008)

Noticed the beer labels...niiice! I'm quite familiar with quite a few of them  :{)
Aventinus...MMMMM!  Hic!


----------



## k5yac (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome Gadget!  I too would be interested in hearing more about your pizza and breads.  Gotta agree with ya on the Weber... I just bought my first Weber this winter (22 1/2" Performer) and I love it... I use it a couple times a week.  

Looking forward to hearing more, and most importantly... Welcome Home!


----------



## pdigg (Mar 27, 2008)

Howdy neighbor, welcome!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, you've got smoke in your blood!


----------



## kookie (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to the site...............Glad to have you here...............


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome, from another Geek!

Nice info thus far,


----------



## desertlites (Mar 28, 2008)

welcome gadget, glad to have the knowladge + humor a part of the site.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!  Great intro!!!
Most of all Thanks for Serving!! Honored to be in company of a Veteran!!
Look forward to your posts!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. This is the best smokin place on the web. 
Andy.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome, look forward to your posts.


----------



## kratzx4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard, glad to have ya!  Sounds like we can all share lots of info with each other, great place and more like a neighborhood of friends then just a forum.  Look forward to chattin with ya.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum GadgetGeek!
My eyes are green. :)


----------



## zapper (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow! How do you find time? Kind of makes me proud to just live nearby down here in little ole Hampton. I am gonna have to pay a little closer attention and maybe swing by watch you put on a show in Tucker. Thanks for signing up and sharing. About the only thing that the folks at this site crave more than good food is good knowledge and good pictures.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 29, 2008)

GadgetGeek
Glad you joined us, you come to us armed with the type of knowledge we all share interests in. Welcome to SMF !!!


----------



## mizzou burner (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, this forum looks fantastic. I have not yet bought, but am considering buying an MES 30" and get smoking this week. I just don't know where I can buy wood chips. I looked at some that say "For Charcoal and Gas Smokers", but can those still be used in Electric? Any tips or tricks for a beginner? I have only ever eaten smoked meats, never smoked myself. Thanks for your help, I look forward to smokin' and sharing advice, mostly I'll be asking for a while though!


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome Geek. So, do you have any experience with food.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Mar 29, 2008)

eating, cooking or throwing?

.


----------

